# E-Tec 40 Prop Question



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

First off, please excuse my lack of knowledge of props.

I have a '08 40hp E-Tec tiller that has a 13.25x17 prop, this is the stock prop. I am interested in a stainless 4 blade prop for sale on this forum but, it is a 13x17. Would this prop work? I believe it would just have a quarter inch smaller diameter but I am not that familiar with props other than they spin and make the boat go Thank you in advance for your help, Boney

Tight Lines!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

What rpm's are you able to turn with the 3 blade @ WOT?


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure because I don't have any guages, but a friend of mine running the same motor says his at WOT runs about 5600-5700

Tight Lines!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Typically when moving from a 3 blade to a 4blade your RPM’s will drop and you will need to go to a lower pitch, also you need to make sure it has the right splines for your engine.


----------

